# Immigration sounds your parrots make that you wish they didn't?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok it's all part of parrot keeping and it's funny/endearing etc. But is there any noise you just wish your parrot wouldnt do? My husbands African grey used to imitate the answering machine and microwave until we had to get new ones. Then he started with tue squeaky door and still does it even though we oiled it. Now since yesterday he's started making the noises the ps3 makes when you turn it off and restart it. He's very proud of himself too. Sometimes he'll do it quietly but mostly very loud. Whenever he makes noises he's loud and when he talks he's so quiet. Sometimes it's barely audible. Wish there was a way we could swap the two round. 

We've started to try to ignore him when he's loud and then when he does his normal sounds or talks/kisses we talk to him. He should learn not to be so loud then right? Or it may make him talk more instead of noises? I hope so, cos when it comes down to it I suppose it's just whatever noise he likes best but it may help not giving him attention or sushing him when he's noisy cos he may think it's funny.

My parrotlets quite loud sometimes but not that annoying..she's funny. She will give kisses and say peekaboo (just learnt how to say it properly couple days ago), she'll copy a silly noise I make and since I showed her a pack of tictacs the first week I had her ages ago you only gotta show her the packet for her to make the exact sound tictacs make lol. Apparently now though everything has tictac noises as far as she's concerned! You talk to someone else and she'll go 'me?' carry on and she'll say 'me!' and then finally 'mee!! Mee!!' lol such a cutie!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol sorry that's meant to be imitation not immigration


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> Lol sorry that's meant to be imitation not immigration



When my african grey was alive he used to do the smoke alarm noise,, he would do the phone and he would also do the guinea pigs noises. He was a very good talker.


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

BlackRose said:


> Lol sorry that's meant to be imitation not immigration


Made me chuckle though.... "step away from passport control".....


----------



## Bryony2205 (Jun 12, 2010)

I live on a main road a mile or so from a big hospital so Benji has learnt a few sirens now - he can even distinguish between Police/Fire/Ambulance! :devil:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

My african grey must have heard a yappy dog outside at some point cos she keeps doing the noise, its either a yappy dog or a squeeky toy, either way highly irritating lol oh and she does fart noises too which is just lovely! she picked up on the front door squeeking, not picked up on the noise the tv makes yet or the PS3 but I am sure she will! does make me laugh though! she does the telephone perfectly and I am the only person who can tell if it is her or the actual phone, my OH can't tell!


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

our African Grey has, embarrasingly, learnt to make the noise of 'passing wind' :blush:

If he is on your shoulder when you sit down he also says 'oufffff', basically the noise you make when you finally get to sit down after a long day, it's most off putting! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

When people hear I have an African grey they ask; 'does he talk?'

Yes. And whistle. And scream. And sing. And do car alarms. And fire alarms. And police sirens. and phones. And all the noises of the other birds. And swear. A lot. I blame this last on my boyf, though...:whistling2:


----------

